# Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)



## bensihari (18. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mitlerweile bemerkt, dass Zwaagwesteinde wohl nicht soooo populär hier ist... #c
Aber vielleicht hat noch jemand Tips zum Zanderangeln in Friesland allgemein??? #h
Ich bin für alles dankbar, da ich das Revier noch überhaupt nicht kenne.

DANKE schon mal im Voraus!!!!! #6

Bensihari


----------



## Hooper (18. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Hi,

geh ich recht in der Annahme, das du dort einen Hausbooturlaub machst;-)? Sonst verirrt man sich doch nicht in dieses Nest, oder?

Habe bereits in diesem Forum diesbezüglich Fragen gestellt und beantwortet, da ich so einen Trip auch 2x gemacht habe. Musste mal im Forum suchen, ist allerdings letztes Jahr bzw. vorletztes Jahr gewesen...

Nur kurz: habe dort auf alles geangelt (vom Boot aus), d.h. die "großen" Seen und die Verbindungskanäle. Keine Zander bei mir, dafür aber kleine bis mittlere Barsche und viele Friedfische - habe selber auch Karpfen geangelt. Meiner Erfahrung nach ein mittelmäßiges Angelrevier, zumal die Wasserqualität einfach nicht besonders gut sein kann aufgrund der intensiven Landwirtschaft sowie der Unart der Yachten sämtliche Bootsabfälle (inkl. Fäkalien) ungeklärt einfach in die Kanäle zu spülen. Naja, vielleicht wirds ja gut verdünnt...

Bei weiteren Fragen melde Dich einfach...

Grüße
Hooper


----------



## bensihari (21. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Hi Hooper,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Joop, Hausbooturlaub solls werden!!!! Die Beiträge hatte ich schon gefunden, hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass vielleicht noch mehr Infos zu bekommen wären. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man in dem Revier zum Beispiel keine Hecte fängt, die ja in ganz Holland zu fangen ein sollen. Und Zander dachte ich auch wären relativ weit verbeitet... Komisch nur, dass sonst keiner das Revier zu kennen scheint...


----------



## kspr (21. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

liegt vielleicht daran das die Gewässer nicht so fischreich sind wie du denkst?


----------



## bensihari (22. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Die Befürchtung habe ich auch, aber hoffe noch, dass mich andere vom Gegenteil überzeugen!!!!!!! :c Möchte schließlich nächste Woche beim Hausbooturlaub auch ein paar Fische fangen...


----------



## Hooper (23. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

...noch ein kleiner Tipp: wenn Du als absoluter Laie da ankommst (vermutlich Freitags) musst Du oft noch als Neuling bis Sa im Hafen liegen bleiben um dort eine Einweisung ins Yachtfahren zu bekommen. Wenn Du aber glaubhaft versichern kannst, ein wenig Erfahrung zu haben -und das auch durch selbstständiges Ablegen etc.-beweisen kannst, kannst Du schon am Freitag los -und hast damit einen Tag gewonnen....
Gruß
Hooper


----------



## bensihari (23. September 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Danke für den Tip. Das haben wir aber zum Glück schon alles abgeklärt! Da wir direkt vom Bootsbesitzer mieten ohne zwischengeschaltete Vermittlung und wir alle Bootsführerschein haben ist das kein Problem! Habe da auch schon andere Geschichten gelesen...


----------



## bensihari (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Hallo zusammen,

hier also der Urlaubsbericht:
Die Hausboottour ist in Zwaagwesteinde gestartet und von dort über Leeuwarden nach Sneek und zurück (eine Woche). Das Revier ist angeltechnisch unterschiedlich gut geeignet. Die ersten Fische haben wir direkt im Yachthafen Zwaagwesteinde in der ersten Nacht gefangen, Hecht 70cm und Aal 75cm (beides auf Köderfisch). Auf Kunstköder am Tag auch Barsche aber in nicht nennenswerten Größen.
Die nächsten Tage haben wir vom Boot aus geschleppt allerdings ohne einen Biss (egal ob Zander Barsch oder Hecht). In der zweiten Nacht schnappte sich ein Hecht von 90cm den Köderfisch, wunderschöner Fisch. Das wars dann aber auch mit vernünftigen Fischen. Auf dem Sneeker Meer dann noch ein Hechtlein von vielleicht 30cm auf einen 1er Spinner. Es wurde deutlich kälter, was ich als einen Grund für die ab dann mangelnde Fischausbeute nennen würde. Auffällig war, dass Erfolge mit Kunstköder gänzlich ausblieben. Und wir haben wirklich alles versucht von Jerkbait bis Gummifisch über Wobbler, Spnner und Blinker wirklich alles. Nicht ein Zupfer.
Friedfisch war wirklich immer und überall anzutreffen. Große Rotfedern und kleine Brassen waren die Hauptbeute. Einfach ein bißchen Futter reinwerfen und 10 Minuten warten, dann gings Schlag auf Schlag. Wir haben auch viele Einheimische auf Raubfisch angeln sehen. Direkt in Leeuwarden zum Beispiel auf Zander, wo wir Live einen Biß auf Köderfisch miterleben konnten, der allerdings wieder das Weite suchte. Besonders beliebt scheint aber das Schleppangeln vom kleinen Boot in den Kanälen zu sein...
Zusammenfassend kann man das Angelrevier nur wärmstens empfehlen. Nächstes Mal hoffentlich ohne Kälteeinbruch!
Fotos sollten noch folgen, die habe aber leider nicht ich selber gemacht sondern ein Kumpel... Ich warte also noch!

Viele Grüße
Bensihari


----------



## Hooper (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Hi,

hattet ja dann doch einige Fangerfolge. Glückwunsch! Soviel Glück oder Können hatte ich dann da wohl nicht. Ich hatte mich jedoch auch mit Köderfischen und Kunstködern zurückgehalten, da ich mir nur den kleinen Vispas zugelegt hatte und das damit ja, soweit ich informiert bin, nicht erlaubt ist.
Schleppangeln war bei mir nicht so angesagt, da ich der einzige Angler in der Truppe war und alle (leider) möglichst flink voran kommen wollten#d.

Grüße
Hooper


----------



## bensihari (6. August 2012)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

Moin zusammen,

ich hole das Ganze mal aus der Versenkung...
Ich plane dieses Jahr die gleiche Tour noch mal. Gibt es jetzt zufällig jemanden, der in den letzten Jahren in dem Gebiet war und Tipps geben kann? Start der Tour ist Anfang Oktober...

VG Jens


----------



## bensihari (10. August 2012)

*AW: Friesland (Zwaagwesteinde)*

schubs...


----------

